# Help! One of my pierced ears has halfway healed. What to do?



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 18, 2007)

I had my ears pierced about 2 years ago. I don't wear earrings every day but I usually make sure they are open once a week. Today I could only get the earring halfway in. What should I do?


----------



## Anna (Dec 18, 2007)

put the earring in through the back. if youre a wimp like me put ice on it to numb it


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah.. ^^


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks! Yuk, I was afraid of that.


----------



## Nox (Dec 18, 2007)

Either let it heal up all the way, or go get properly re-pierced. Unless you are a toddler or younger, you really gotta be careful with pierced lobes, they can develop scar tissue a lot easier as an adult, and it will not look like a nice virgin hole anymore. Go get it re-pierced completely.


----------



## Maysie (Dec 18, 2007)

This happens to me sometimes if I leave my earrings out. I just jab it through...


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 18, 2007)

^

me too..............ice will be more painful that a two second jab!!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 18, 2007)

ditto above, jab it! i do it all the time!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 20, 2007)

Guess what, it opened back up. Tried it this morning and it went all the way through.


----------



## Christie ann (Dec 20, 2007)

Good thing it opened up again...I would have suggested something with a hammer and a nail


----------



## LilDee (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christie ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good thing it opened up again...I would have suggested something with a hammer and a nail



EEK!!







My Earrings used to do that sometimes.. a few months after they were pierced.. i just poked at the back side of the hole for a while with the original earring.. and then i jabbed it through from the front..

I'm glad things cleared up for you on their own though


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Christie ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good thing it opened up again...I would have suggested something with a hammer and a nail



I figured you would, you're like a scientist, aren't you?


----------



## mandilly (Dec 21, 2007)

Try getting to the hole from the back of the ear. I doubt your hole is closed, but rather you're probably having difficulty following the hole with the earring. I have problems like that a lot (my ears are quite pierced). If all else fails, attempt to get the earring in from the front again, and gently swirl the earring in small circles to try to locate the portion of the hole that you cannot seem to get to. Hopefully, the earring will slide into where it's supposed to go after some gently coaxing.

Don't try to repierce your own lobes. If you've tried everything, and you just cannot get the earring through, stop at a local piercing studio (please, DON'T go to a piercing pagoda or stand in the mall) and have them put the stud in. Even though you're only talking a standard ear lobe, I'm still against self piercing, especially if you're inexperienced with piercing. I've seen too many UGLY mistakes in my days.


----------



## love2482 (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This happens to me sometimes if I leave my earrings out. I just jab it through... Oh yeah, I've done this plently of times. Not so much fun, but it works.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

If you are reopening the hole that's attempting to heal, you should use some cleaning solution so there's no trouble from the agitated hole area. I'm paranoid about piercings, but better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mandilly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Try getting to the hole from the back of the ear. I doubt your hole is closed, but rather you're probably having difficulty following the hole with the earring. I have problems like that a lot (my ears are quite pierced). If all else fails, attempt to get the earring in from the front again, and gently swirl the earring in small circles to try to locate the portion of the hole that you cannot seem to get to. Hopefully, the earring will slide into where it's supposed to go after some gently coaxing. BINGO! I think you have identified the problem. Thanks! This is exactly what is happening.


----------

